# Why Mykonos?



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

crystal waters!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Good pics!
Love this island!


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

great island-never being there though


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Great island, had lots of fun there with my Greek friends.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

It's way too touristic - go to Syros or Poros. I just was on the latter one, it's really beautiful and you can make daytrips to Hydra, Athens or Epidauros. I WANT TO GO BACK!


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

We also went to Paros, Delos, Thessaloniki and Athen and had a great time there. It was off season and most tourists left the islands already. I would like to visit Greece again.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

I prefer IOS, less expensive!


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

People love it or hate it. It is expensive because the Athenian jetset has summer houses there and they pay high prices for services. Most people go there for 24 hours party, some enjoy nice and quiet beaches near luxury hotels and yes it is a surfers paradise too.

Why Mykonos Paradise Beach? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADDbEtfKQJ0


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Beaultiful destination for summer holidays in EU.


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

Why Mykonos?
It is very strange, that nobody answered to this question yet.

I have the answer!

Because it is the main gay resort in Europe :lol:


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

how do you know?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry, even though I am not gay I know that, it's written in every travel guide. It's just the gay paradize, but why not, nothing wrong with that


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Its well-known fact!
Pretty much gay capital of Europe. :lol:


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah it's full of gays and lot of gay parties there,just wondering if it's so famous in Europe..but it seems that yes..


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Trying to find answers why Mykonos?

*Top Islands in Europe 2006 (Conde Nast Travellers Reader Awards)*
1. Mykonos and the Cyclades 
2. Madeira 
3. Capri 
4. Sicily 
5. Crete 
6. Mallorca and the Balearics 
7. Hvar and the Dalmatians, Croatia 
8. Rhodes and the Dodecanese 
9. Sardinia 
10. Corfu and the Ionians 

*Top Islands in Europe 2005 (Conde Nast Travellers Reader Awards)*
1. Mykonos & the Cyclades
2. Majorca & Minorca 
3. Sicily

*Top Islands in Europe 2004 (Conde Nast Travellers Reader Awards)*
1. Mykonos & the Cyclades


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

I love Mykonos , but I am affraid it is not anymore what it used to be . 
It is too crowded and overpriced .


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Overcrowded oh yes! 20 May 2007 Super Paradise :nuts:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

The epitome of party island!


----------



## xanpo_pegna (Jun 13, 2007)

WOW MYKONOS!!! and Hellas is the best!!!! beautiful and wonderful!! I love Hellas Islands!!!!! Grecia lo mejor del mediterraneo!


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

nice island ... 
thanks 4ur sharing neighbour 
Bodrum and Mykonos are very similar


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

uA_TAGA said:


> Bodrum and Mykonos are very similar


:nuts: 
Not at all.
Mykonos is very distinctive. 
Bodrum is more...generic.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Santorini is much more beautiful, I did not like Mykonos so much...
:dunno:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I agree.
But I still love Mykonos.


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Santorini is more spectacular than Mykonos, anyway lets see now an overview of Mykonos.










History

In Greek mythology Mykonos was the location of the battle between Zeus and the Giants, and the island was named in honor of Apollo's grandson Mykons. Today, Mykonos is one of the world's most cosmopolitan islands, having become increasingly popular especially during the last 50 years due to the numerous international jet set visitors that spend their holidays on the island.

Delos - One of Greece's most famous archaeologic sites, it is an island located 2 kilometers to the west of Mykonos. The entire island has been declared a national museum.

Mykonos - Elia beach









Mykonos Palace Hotel Dock









Pelican is Mykonos maskot.


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Eating out.

Center of Mykonos


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

Bitxofo said:


> Santorini is much more beautiful, I did not like Mykonos so much...
> :dunno:


Santorini maybe has a more interesting scenery , but the beaches on Santorini suck , there are many cheap package tourists which you don't really see on Mykonos. Plus night life is nothing special .Santorini has also reputation for its bad and overpriced restaurants. 
Mykonos has beautiful beaches , beautiful hora-( main town) and great night life . One could never get bored there .


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Rivalling both Mykonos and Santorini for beaches is certainly the Ionian Islands which have nicer beaches. 

All the Greek Islands are very unique though for example, Corfu is nothing like Santorini (which by the way is not particularly known for its good beaches but rather its amazing white and blue architecture).


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

sea food :drool: one reason way i like Mediterranean area, Mykonos including :yes:


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

skyskrapas said:


> Eating out.
> 
> Center of Mykonos


Since when is sushi greek?? I didnt know greeks had a traditional sushi like food(or is that just sushi lol).


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Santorini is good for couples of families...if you are a group of guys that need fun, , Santorini SUCKS, compared to Mykonos or Iosdrool!


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

In mykonos you can have any cuisine, it's that sort of place. In many ways Japanese and Greek food are very related and both are known as being amongst the healthiest cuisines in the world. In particular becasue of the emphasis on seafood and the omega3 benefits it gives you.

Anyway, as for Mykonos, sure it's worth going to but it's so hyped up, over-priced, over-crowded and over-rated. It's the island everyone wants to go to because it has the quintessential image of a Greek island, but it's nothing special IMO, even for partying becasue it's so full of poseurs from all over the world. There are hundreds of other Greek Islands to choose from, one to suit every taste. Best to leave this one for the plastic people, unless you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## GeorgiaChris- (May 23, 2007)

Maki-chan said:


> Since when is sushi greek?? I didnt know greeks had a traditional sushi like food(or is that just sushi lol).


greeks invented sushi, the japanese copied it, just like the greeks invented everything else. Havent you seen the movie my big fat greek wedding? come on now.


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

GeorgiaChris- said:


> greeks invented sushi, the japanese copied it, just like the greeks invented everything else. Havent you seen the movie my big fat greek wedding? come on now.


lol!who said sushi is Greek?the sushi in the pictures just shows that in the islands you can find various types of cuisine from around the globe


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

^^ :lol: i think he is joking...er i hope he is.


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

Maki-chan said:


> ^^ :lol: i think he is joking...er i hope he is.


i think he does..:O everybody knows sushi is Chinese


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

^^ japanese*


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

what did i say?


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

" think he does..:O everybody knows sushi is Chinese"
its japanese not chinese.


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

i was teasing you Maki-Chan ....ha ha ha.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

:happy:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I do agree with people saying Mykonos is plastic...but thats because it has become so popular. 
Bascially, Mykonos is the island where everything is manicured to perfection. 

On other islands that are less popular in the Cyclades, for instance, you get a more authentic feel. Mainly because it hasn't all been touched up for tourists and because many of the old buildings have aged properly.

Nevertheless, Mykonos is great for partygoers (as is Ios).


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Maki-chan
One of the top restaurants is the japanese restaurant MATSUHISA MYKONOS, Hotel Belvedere. Anyway I thing Mediterranean fish is the first choice, unique taste.

Most young people nowdays goes to Ios Island as TohrAlkimista already said.


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

A lot of young people party seekers especially from Italy go to Mykonos . In August I could say that it's probably 80 % Italian groups of 5-10 people traveling together mostly from southern Italy . 
I personally think Mykonos was much better in the ninetees than it is now . It is just too overcrowded , and the beaches are packed , full of umbrellas and "karekles" , plus you have african souvenir dealers and chinese massage therapist walking along the beach and consdtantly offereing their services and goods.


----------



## GeorgiaChris- (May 23, 2007)

MATSUHISA MYKONOS Thats actually a greek name, greek influenced japanese alot and most japanese words are greek copies.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

^^ lmao you are so retarded.


----------



## Cerises (Apr 17, 2005)

Maki-chan said:


> I didnt know greeks had a traditional sushi like food(or is that just sushi lol).


Greeks like Chinese and Japanese food! It has become very popular over the years! Athens is filled with these Asian inspired type of eateries. There is this excellent Thai restaurant in Kifisia called the Royal Thai. If ever in Athens I recommend it! http://www.royalthai.gr/

And my opinion on Mykonos is that it is a party island and people go there to have fun because the nightlife is very good and it is internationally known and attracts all kinds of people from famous celebrities to the average tourist! Greece has so many beautiful islands to choose from it is hard to pick just one!


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Brad said:


> Why Mykonos?
> It is very strange, that nobody answered to this question yet.
> 
> I have the answer!
> ...


Yeah I heard it was the gay island. And the island of ****** for lesbians.


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Easy Cruise for the first time in Greek Islands.

Easy cruise Greece Launch
















4 night Mykonos-Paros-Sifnos









14 nights Mykonos-Paros-Sifnos Poros Spetses Milos Ios Amorgos Naxos Folegandos Serifos


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Mykonos 2007 photos

Pelican is the island mascot









If you arrive with a helicopter you look cool









Nobu Matsuhisa Sushi restaurant is famous in the island.









Some Beaches are wonderful

















Little Venice view









Nice tan  









Ancient pot









Garden









Eating out in the evening









Hotel entrance









Sailing









Mykonos Port









The painter instead of the scenery draw a watermelon :nuts:


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

24 hours dancing

10a.m. Morning


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Life at the Psarou beach (there is live saxophone music, comfortable pillows, nice place for couples)  






Half the beach chairs and umbrella require reservations during peak season. Non-reserved chairs are available first come, first served. (source: wikitravel)


----------



## UrbanCyclop (Jun 13, 2007)

skyskrapas said:


> Mykonos 2007 photos
> 
> Pelican is the island mascot
> 
> ...


Excellent pics, my friend


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

skyskrapas said:


> Mykonos 2007 photos
> Mykonos Port


That looks like Grand Princess.


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Most Cruise ships in the summer are in the Medditeranean.


Better have something smaller and lux.









Star Ship starts from 115,000 US$ per week VAT exempt. Helicopter use may be extra money.


----------

